# Raised Bed



## ziggyross (Aug 15, 2015)

I thought that I would try some girls in my raised bed garden. Looking good so far. 

View attachment raised bed 1.JPG


View attachment raised bed 2.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes they are looking very happy and healthy!  It looks like you live in a beautiful place.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you HG You would not even know it is in a subdivision by the looks of it. Very private back yard. Only problem being surrounded by 80 ft. tall trees. Not alot of sun.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 15, 2015)

Beautiful Spot Zig .... Nice Garden!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 15, 2015)

looking very nice


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey zig beautiful plants and beautiful backdrop!!! They look happy enough with the sun they're getting!


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 15, 2015)

ty everyone I really love my backyard. Feels like the country.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 15, 2015)

ziggyross said:


> ty everyone I really love my backyard. Feels like the country.



Looks like it too!  Beautiful!  No worry of trespassers, even in a subdivision?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks like a beautiful spot ziggy. Girls looking happy too :48:


----------



## zem (Aug 16, 2015)

it looks beautiful and happy


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't wait for mid Oct. Here's hoping for a heavy harvest. Thank you everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 17, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Looks like it too!  Beautiful!  No worry of trespassers, even in a subdivision?



Well there is always worry of discovery. My neighbors dog get's loose occasionally and comes running in the back yard. But so far so good. Been growing in this spot for 6 years.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 17, 2015)

ziggyross said:


> Well there is always worry of discovery. My neighbors dog get's loose occasionally and comes running in the back yard. But so far so good. Been growing in this spot for 6 years.



Wow!  Very jealous.  I have neighbors all around.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

beautiful ziggy, nice to see you and your grow. Raised beds are nice.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Rosebud it has been awhile since I have been on. I'm planning on building a couple more raised beds in the fall. Dedicated to my green girls.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 19, 2015)

...:confused2:


----------

